# What are your daily vitamins/herbal/supplements ?



## foggydays (Aug 23, 2007)

I take

1- multi (kirkland formula forte)
1- omega 3 1000mg (aep 300mg, adh 200mg)
1- vitamin D 1000 IU (D3)

I have been taking the multi for a few years,and just added the vitamin D a month ago, and the omega 3 a week ago. I haven't noticed any change (didn't expect to) but the placebo effect of taking vitamins that are supposed to be good for you is definitely noticeable.


----------



## MouseWithoutKeyboard (Oct 18, 2007)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

1 Centrum Performance
3 Scoops of Whey through out the day


----------



## FillyPhile (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

GNC Mega-Men multi-vitamins
1 baby aspirin
6 capsules fish oil

All with the doctor's blessing


----------



## 2Talkative (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

All you ever will notice from vitamins is yellow pee 

Now Multi Vitamin/Mineral 
Protien Shakes "Cytosport FTW"
Dymatize Xpand 
BSN Cell Mass before bed on workout days.


----------



## Djinn (Dec 1, 2007)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

Plain Centrum
Stress B complex


----------



## lilly (Mar 22, 2006)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

Executive B complex
1,000 mg Vitamin C
1 fish oil capsule
1 evening primrose capsule
1 zinc complex tablet
just starting B6


----------



## Gerard (Feb 3, 2004)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

Ultimate MultiPLUS, Multi-vitamin and Mineral Supplement, Nature's Secret for day and evening.

Gerard


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

Multivitamin + Fish oil.


----------



## Tasha (Feb 10, 2004)

*Re: What are your daily vitamins/supplements ?*

A, B6, B12,C, D, E, Selenium, Primrose oil, Silica, Calcium/ Magnesium, Grape seed extract, Beta carotene, Alpha lipoic acid, Greens +, Pomactiv, Super concentrated chlorophyll.


----------



## foggydays (Aug 23, 2007)

i added herbal to the title , i am interested in what herbal meds people take in the mix


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Vitamin A, Beta Carotene, Vitamin E, zinc, magnesium, and B vitamins to around the upper limit. 2000 mg Vitamin C, just over the daily recommendation of calcium, the recommended for flax oil, some amount of selenium, and small amounts of anything I didn't mention in a multivitamin. I just started taking glucosamine sulfate because I have periodic knee pain). I drink several cups of tea (green or oolong) a day as well.

I've been taking the multivitamin (which is on the minimal end) for maybe around 2 years. I added the flax oil on and off because I heard it helped with depression. More recently after the tinnitus in my left ear grew more noticeable I added A, C, E, magnesium and zinc to try to keep it from getting worse. I think though they might have actually helped my mood stabilize a little too.


----------



## SymphonyofaButterfly (Jan 9, 2008)

Vitamin B6 + Magnesium, and multi vitamins. I was taking fish oils which I am going to start taking again.


----------



## Whimsy (Mar 16, 2006)

I take Viactiv soft chews. 

1,500 mg of calcium (milk chocolate flavor)
Multi vitamin (fruit flavor)


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Occasional vit C 500mg, and fish oil whenever I can remember up to three times daily.

FYI, tissues are saturated at around 200-500mg vitamin C, and the DV is only 60mg. Megadose risks are controversial (ie. kidney stones) but I don't see the benefit of ingesting so much C.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

Er... I have a lot of tissue. Actually I didn't know that. Doesn't it get removed by removing certain toxins though, meaning you'd need a bit more?


----------



## jaayhou (Jun 20, 2007)

Vitamin C does act as an antioxidant but, to my knowledge, anything over 500mg/day will provide no proven additional benefit. There are lots of anecdotal positive opinions about taking higher doses, but I believe nothing has been proven clinically.


----------



## Aero (Feb 22, 2007)

multivitamin
fish oil
vitamin c and e


----------



## Wellington (Dec 29, 2007)

Nutrilite multivitamin, 6 fish oil capsules (roughly 1gram of EPA), 1000iu Vitamin D3, Coral calcium, acai berry extract, and glucosamine/chondroitin, and b12.


----------



## holtby43 (Jan 1, 2008)

Some huge mutltivitamin pill that I always forget to take since I'm apparently low on iron.


----------



## redkit (Mar 14, 2006)

multivitamin, fish oil, omega3, meditation


----------



## Tristram (Feb 9, 2008)

Some cheap multivitamin and about 2 g of fish oil per day. I also drink a protein shake after each workout.


----------



## SeaShell (Dec 20, 2007)

For anxiety I take Tranquelite or Biral. They both contain herbal calming ingredients like lavendar, valerian, Avena Sativa, chamomile etc etc.

Then I also take 5-HTP and GABA to help with serotonin production. Both are naturally-occuring amino acids.

I also take Vitamin B capsules.

Has anyone else had good results with 5-HTP and GABA supplements?


----------



## sparkations (Nov 26, 2003)

3600 mg omega fatty acids
1000 mg vitamin c
multivitamin
melatonin-3mg


----------



## aguirre (Jan 30, 2008)

My daily set is
1500mg of omega3 (50/50 epa/dha)
multivitamin with included mineral supplements
Trying also to drink plenty of green tea for antioxidant intake


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

aguirre said:


> My daily set is
> 1500mg of omega3 (50/50 epa/dha)
> multivitamin with included mineral supplements
> Trying also to drink plenty of green tea for antioxidant intake


If you have a hard time with the taste of green tea maybe, I'm fairly sure other varieties (of the same plant anyway) are just as good.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

whole food based multivitamin (women's formula)
omega 3

I will be adding a calcium & magnesium supplement soon.


----------



## ANCIENT (Aug 9, 2005)

multivitamin


----------



## kintrovert (Oct 28, 2005)

At one point, I was taking a lot of vitamins/minerals - and with many of them, I was taking them at doses quite higher than the RDA. But my body was giving me signs that the regimen was too much for it to handle. One of these signs was increased/excess acidity that has ruined my teeth.  So right now, I've pared-down/simplified my routine. I strive to take the following each day (I often don't meet these goals)...

36mg of iron - there have been spells when I've tried to take a lot more than this in order to raise my low ferritin level, but the above problems caused me decrease to this amount.

Multivitamin - I've been taking the Natrol "My Favorite Multiple" (the one-a-day version) for a few years now.

1,000mg calcium/700mg magnesium - I divide it into two doses. Lately, I've been taking two different kinds of Cal/mag supplements. One of my doses is actually a Cal/Mag/Vitamin D supplement - so I get vitamin D in addition to the calcium & magnesium. 

A vitamin-B-complex supplement - lately I haven't been taking this very often. I either take an oral capsule, or a sublingual capsule.

Other supplements that I want to add, or may add in the near future, are some liver-support/estrogen-clearing supplements, and a "green drink" (such as barley grass or wheatgrass or some type of mixture) for detoxification support and to help "alkanalize" my system.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Multi-vitamin and multiple Omega-3 pills (totalling 1296mg EPA and 874mg DHA)


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

rhodiola rosea for depression
magnesium citrate for anxiety (I am deficient as are most people)
Chloroxygen (liquid chlorophyl extract) - Gives me energy
Fish oil from nordic naturals
Rutin/Quercetin

I used to take many, many more like L-theanine, msn, and others but the ones listed above worked best for me.


----------



## starblob (Oct 23, 2005)

1 multivitamin daily.


----------



## raymac_6262 (Dec 31, 2007)

1. Centrum Forte Multivitamin
2. 2 Teaspoons of Fish Oil
3. B-Complex, B12
4. 5-HTP, 100-200mg
6. GABA
7. SSRI-Citalopram
8. Whey Protein

I occasionally take Melatonin to help me sleep.


----------



## sleeknchic89 (Apr 16, 2008)

Food-based multivitamin from Whole Foods (ZOMG! I like WhF better than GNC, lol)

Chromium Picolinate (glucose regulation, I'm trying to head off the family curse of Diabetes)

L-Tyrosine (mood support)

5-HTP (also for mood support)

Royal Jelly (allergies)

As much whey and soy protein as I can bring myself to consume.


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

Multivitamin and Vitamin C (1000 mg). Sometimes also Fish Oil pills if I remember...I consume a lot of Omega-3's anyway, though.


----------



## missdenise (Sep 22, 2007)

2 Flintstone gummy multivitamins 
1 fish oil
1 magnesium


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

was taking omega 3 fish oil pills till i ran out.


----------



## nightmahr (Jan 2, 2008)

well guess what I found some wild salmon oil, so I'm doing the fish oil thing now too with y'all


----------



## CandySays (Apr 6, 2008)

nightmahr said:


> well guess what I found some wild salmon oil, so I'm doing the fish oil thing now too with y'all


Lol, isn't everyone.


----------



## chrisforrest (Mar 27, 2008)

1. Tension Rx 
2. Bone Meal
3. Yeast Tablet
4. PB8
5. Time Release Vitamin C Tablet

plus a muscle shake with rice protein and im good for the day


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Optimen Multivitamin
vitamin B12 shot (bottle of cherry flavor)
Magnesium
Anxiety X by Olympian Labs
Melatonin
Vitamin C 500mg chewables
Flaxseedoil 1000 by GNC
ATX Boxing Advanced revocery formula
500 mg Valerian root GNC brand


----------



## rancemuhamitz (Mar 30, 2008)

Multivitamin
Magnesium
Lecithin
Whey and/or hemp protein
Digestive enzymes


----------



## bling (Jan 27, 2008)

Mag Taurate and mag citrate.
Fish oils
vit C 1,000, sometimes more
Vit D3 twice a day
Boron 3mg 1 daily
Just started a megasorb B complex 50mg of each where applicable.
Seredyn when needed.
Rhodiola Rosea
Sometimes zinc and selenium, multivitand min.
Armour (nat thyroid med)
i have lots of other stuff i used to take but don't at the moment, like digestve enzymes;etc


----------



## X33 (Feb 13, 2005)

i used to take a multivitamin every day but after hearing in the news how they can be bad for you, I stopped taking them. now I only take fish oil.


----------



## minus (Oct 28, 2006)

same 200mg/day
5-htp 100 mgs
adrenal complex
cal/mag+d
b vit complex
b 6
sometimes zinc
sometimes iron
sometimes omegas/flax/fish oil
(should probably take those everyday)
no gluten, nothing processed, no dairy(except in the form of feta maybe once a month), small amount of soy

try to be super healthy and it definitely helps with depression and anxiety but i still cant make friends :get


----------



## leppardess (Nov 8, 2003)

multi
calcium/magnesium/zinc suppliment
glucosamine chondroitin
D


----------



## korey (Apr 25, 2006)

- (1 capsule) Lutein Vision Supplement:
*60mg (100%) vitamin C
*30 I.U. (100%) vitamin E
*15mg (100%) zinc
*2mg (100%) copper
*6mg lutein

- (1 tablet) 500mg L-Lysine

- (2 softgels) 25,000 I.U. vitamin A (in the form of 100% Beta Carotene)

- (3 capsules) 1000mg omega-3 Fish Oil (300mg/capsule of combined EPA+DHA = 900mg/day of omega-3 fatty acids)

I also have a bottle of valerian root that I sometimes take just for kicks, haha.

This doesn't count, but in the past few months, I've become a really big fan of herbal tea. I drink about four giant mugs of it each day. I like to mix the flavors around. Anything with lemon and/or orange is definitely on my favorites list. :yes


----------



## Equisgurl (Nov 22, 2004)

morning- green vibrance drink
lunch- 1 teaspoon of Carlson fish oil( I think its like 1200 omega 3's).
dinner-3 Alive Multivitamin Tablets
Also 2 -30 mg Optizinc tablets with breakfast to prevent acne

plus my meds.


----------



## Anonymous89 (Jun 10, 2008)

i take a Multivitamin and omega 3 daily. and kava kava when i need it.


----------

